
Ensemble Deep Learning with “Snapshot Ensembles: Train 1, Get M for Free” - andreyk
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.00109
======
andreyk
TLDR is they make an ensemble of models by training once, and once model is
trained cycling between raising and lowering learning rate to end up in
different local minima, and just snapshot the model at those different local
minima.

This strikes me as very cool, their final numbers on the dataset are quite an
improvement over one model... neat idea.

